# Driver Shot a PAX



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Happened two days ago in my town. Not at all clear what happened.

http://abcnews4.com/news/crime-news...are-driver-shot-killed-robber-posing-customer


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The article says nothing about what led up to the shooting so there’s really nothing gained by posting this.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m waiting for the carbon copy Uber release statement that goes a little like this: 
We do not condone this behavior as it is goes against our Terms of Service agreement with all drivers that prohibits the use of firearms. The Driver has been deactivated from the platform as a result.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> We do not condone this behavior as it is goes against our Terms of Service


However egregious murder may be it's actually not a violation of the Terms of Service but rather a violation of the Community Guidelines. Below are links for each of these agreements and I have also attached pdf copies for your pleasure and enjoyment. Thank you.

Uber TOS 2019:
https://www.uber.com/legal/en/document/?name=general-terms-of-use&country=united-states&lang=en

Uber Community Guidelines 2019:
https://www.uber.com/legal/en/docum...nity-guidelines&country=united-states&lang=en


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

If this article is not relevant to a UP forum, what is?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> However egregious murder may be it's actually not a violation of the Terms of Service but rather a violation of the Community Guidelines. Below are links for each of these agreements and I have also attached pdf copies for your pleasure and enjoyment. Thank you.
> 
> Uber TOS 2019:
> https://www.uber.com/legal/en/document/?name=general-terms-of-use&country=united-states&lang=en
> ...


I was Referring to the possession of the firearm. That's against the TOS. Actually murdering someone is not but it is against South Carolina's law.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I was Referring to the possession of the firearm. That's against the TOS. Actually murdering someone is not but it is against South Carolina's law.


Would guess that a murder, or manslaughter, conviction would present a little problem with the background check.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> The article says nothing about what led up to the shooting so there's really nothing gained by posting this.


Would be willing to bet, that whatever the circumstances, there's going to be a handful, of folks on this forum, who will rationalize in favor of the driver.

Don't know for sure; but, just guessing?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Does the driver get a cleanup fee?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe the driver thought he was going to get a 1* and needed to figure out a way to keep the pax from rating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is a tragic event. A person lost his/her life and now the driver’s life is ruined.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It would only be tragic if an oracle told the driver she foresaw that someone would be killed in his car, so he bought a gun to try to prevent that from happening. In the classical sense, that is.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This is a tragic event. A person lost his/her life and now the driver's life is ruined.


You can't keep up your nice and clean and appropriate act forever. One of these days you will feel compelled to say something nasty or off color. I will be the first person in line to like that post.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You can't keep up your nice and clean and appropriate act forever. One of these days you will feel compelled to say something nasty or off color. I will be the first person in line to like that post.


There's enough mean and cruel people in this world. I won't change who I am because some may dislike me.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Wonder if he had a dash cam? Could damn him or give evidence of self defense. Either way, his days of driving are over.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There's enough mean and cruel people in this world. I won't change who I am because some may dislike me.


But I'm just saying that one of these days you are going to want to act bad for a second and I will be seated in the front row giving you a standing ovation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm waiting for the carbon copy Uber release statement that goes a little like this:
> We do not condone this behavior as it is goes against our Terms of Service agreement with all drivers that prohibits the use of firearms. The Driver has been deactivated from the platform as a result.


Yea kinda if you kill someone 
as a course of your driving 
it's probably just as well....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You can't keep up your nice and clean and appropriate act forever. One of these days you will feel compelled to say something nasty or off color. I will be the first person in line to like that post.


And you wonder why I give you a hard time. Invisible is a very sweet and honest woman, you need to apologize to her for you insensitive comment.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> And you wonder why I give you a hard time. Invisible is a very sweet and honest woman, you need to apologize to her for you insensitive comment.


He has no reason to apologize. He has a right to his viewpoint.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cklw said:


> Wonder if he had a dash cam? Could damn him or give evidence of self defense. Either way, his days of driving are over.


If he is not convicted of a crime, he can probably still sign up for Lyft.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> And you wonder why I give you a hard time. Invisible is a very sweet and honest woman, you need to apologize to her for you insensitive comment.


Because she is a woman? I have not read any insensible comment from his part.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

No really @Invisible is probably the classiest person on uberpeople.net and behaves perfectly. I can still tease her though.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There's enough mean and cruel people in this world. I won't change who I am because some may dislike me.


I like you. <3

This would've been in my neck of the woods. I didn't hear about it on the news, but to be fair I don't really watch the news. Still, it's the last thing we need after that girl mistook a rando for her driver and got killed in my city last year.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> I like you. <3
> 
> This would've been in my neck of the woods. I didn't hear about it on the news, but to be fair I don't really watch the news. Still, it's the last thing we need after that girl mistook a rando for her driver and got killed in my city last year.


Ditto on all points. I like you, too. I was thinking the same thing about the murdered woman. It's got to be tough being a driver in SC now.



Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really @Invisible is probably the classiest person on uberpeople.net and behaves perfectly. I can still tease her though.


Hahaha. Doubtful but thx for the laugh!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Hahaha. Doubtful but thx for the laugh!


Are you private school educated? I'm not but was wondering if you are.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Are you private school educated? I'm not but was wondering if you are.


Went parochial until HS. Ian you should start a Q&A thread. Then you can ask members your questions. I don't want to detail this thread; as I've done in other threads.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

awaiting Uber’s “we hate the 2nd Amendment” statement


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Went parochial until HS. Ian you should start a Q&A thread. Then you can ask members your questions. I don't want to detail this thread; as I've done in other threads.


To be clear would I answer inbound questions on this thread? Or would I be the one asking questions that I have?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The article says nothing about what led up to the shooting so there's really nothing gained by posting this.


Doesn't matter what led to it. It's clickbait and sensational news, get this thread right up there with comments and likes. That's the point, not why pax got shot. It's social media, get with the times dinosaur man.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> The article says nothing about what led up to the shooting so there's really nothing gained by posting this.


Well clearly pax didn't tip, and the driver got fed up with cheapos. Perfectly understandable. Resolution is simple, post a warning sticker: "Non-tippers may get shot"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Well clearly pax didn't tip, and the driver got fed up with cheapos. Perfectly understandable. Resolution is simple, post a warning sticker: "Non-tippers may get shot"


That's an appalling statement.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If it was a "good shoot" i.e. totality of circumstances justifying use of deadly force, then deactivation from Uber is a non-issue...failing to use force in a situation demanding it likely results in an outcome far worse than losing a sub-minimum wage gig.

Being deactivated from life is a whole lot worse than being deactivated from Uber.

As to the cleanup fee it won't come anywhere close to the driver's cost.



Invisible said:


> That's an appalling statement.


...which we can be sure was intentional...no need to state the obvious!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> Well clearly pax didn't tip, and the driver got fed up with cheapos. Perfectly understandable. Resolution is simple, post a warning sticker: "Non-tippers may get shot"


Knew it. The lowlife, despicable Uber drivers rationalize murder. Seriously?

I'm a driver and will loudly state:

UBER DRIVERS DO NOT DESERVE TIPS!



dmoney155 said:


> Well clearly pax didn't tip, and the driver got fed up with cheapos. Perfectly understandable. Resolution is simple, post a warning sticker: "Non-tippers may get shot"


YOU ARE TOTAL SCUMBAG. LOWLIFE ******!!



MiamiKid said:


> Knew it. The lowlife, despicable Uber drivers rationalize murder. Seriously?
> 
> I'm a driver and will loudly state:
> 
> ...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JD1 said:


> Happened two days ago in my town. Not at all clear what happened.
> 
> http://abcnews4.com/news/crime-news...are-driver-shot-killed-robber-posing-customer


11.45 pm 
If driver wanted to X out a pax, he could have done any day any time. He didn't have to wait till January, on a cold night &#129300;


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

> CHARLESTON, S.C. (WNCN) - A 51-year-old doctor from the Triangle was shot and killed during a fight with a rideshare driver near Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> CBS 17 sister station WCBD reports officers responded to a report of gunshots in the 2700 block of Maybank Highway around 11:45 p.m., just west of the bridge to James Island.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbs17.com/news/local-ne...ver-inside-share-driver-car-in-sc-police-say/
No charges yet suggests that it might have been justifiable on the driver's part.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Victim was an OB-GYN doctor from Cary who apparently lost his driver's license after a DUI accident with a school bus. Injuries to both drivers. He then allowed his medical license to lapse. Also had a criminal record with arrests for domestic violence and trespassing. Signs point to violence prone alcoholic on a downward spiral. Maybe he was drunk and buying booze at the Food Lion when he began a fight with the Uber driver. It will be good to hear driver's story and that of eyewitnesses, if any.
https://abc11.com/amp/5873914
https://southcarolina.arrests.org/Arrests/Geoffrey_Seidel_26478293/
https://www.d-wise.com/blog/d-wise-...cer-and-advanced-analytics-expert?hs_amp=true


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> https://www.cbs17.com/news/local-ne...ver-inside-share-driver-car-in-sc-police-say/
> No charges yet suggests that it might have been justifiable on the driver's part.


Taking the passenger's side 100%. As always.

Lock that driver up! &#128660;&#128660;&#128660;


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Victim was an OB-GYN doctor from Cary who apparently lost his driver's license after a DUI accident with a school bus. Injuries to both drivers. He then allowed his medical license to lapse. Also had a criminal record with arrests for domestic violence and trespassing. Signs point to violence prone alcoholic on a downward spiral. Maybe he was drunk and buying booze at the Food Lion when he began a fight with the Uber driver. It will be good to hear driver's story and that of eyewitnesses, if any.
> https://abc11.com/amp/5873914
> https://southcarolina.arrests.org/Arrests/Geoffrey_Seidel_26478293/
> https://www.d-wise.com/blog/d-wise-...cer-and-advanced-analytics-expert?hs_amp=true


I wouldn't be surprised to hear it started over a demand for a stop or round trip or something like this. These companies with their policies often cause a lot of problems, possibly including people getting killed.

Scenario (note NOT what is verified to have happened, just fantasy) :

PAX: I want to stop at the liquor store on the way!
Driver: Sorry sir. It is very busy. (driver doesn't want to get paid 7cents a minute) I don't do stops at this time of night.
PAX: SCREW YOU! YOU HAVE TO STOP IT IS YOUR JOB!
Driver: Sir, I am pulling over and ending the ride. You can get out now.
PAX: <attacks driver> I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!!
Driver: <Pulls out gun and shoots passenger>


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://arre.st/NC-1000786578
https://arre.st/NC-1000606023
https://arre.st/NC-1000726496


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Cklw said:


> Wonder if he had a dash cam? Could damn him or give evidence of self defense. Either way, his days of driving are over.


I read somewhere recently that Uber was going to start listening to conversations during rides. I wonder if that was in effect for this ride?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think we all know how it started &#128528;


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

JD1 said:


> Happened two days ago in my town. Not at all clear what happened.
> 
> http://abcnews4.com/news/crime-news...are-driver-shot-killed-robber-posing-customer


I'll be curious to find out the circumstances.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> I'll be curious to find out the circumstances.


Someone already explained what happend &#129300;....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-shot-a-pax.374727/page-2#post-5801187


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JD1 said:


> Happened two days ago in my town. Not at all clear what happened.
> 
> http://abcnews4.com/news/crime-news...are-driver-shot-killed-robber-posing-customer


Dont go creeping around at 3:00 a.m. looking for a cell phone !


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Someone already explained what happend &#129300;....
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-shot-a-pax.374727/page-2#post-5801187


I haven't seen anything in the news reports explaining what happened. Only a passenger shot and killed. Nothing about why or motive. I'm not making any judgments without knowing circumstance that led to it. I've seen some very odd things and most have two sides to it. Plus, the driver hasn't been arrested. Also, the Dr seems to have had multiple arrests. The story isn't as cut and dry as to pass judgement on the driver until knowing full story and I haven't seen that explained anywhere.

Edit to add. Driver shouldn't have had a gun. And, I think night driving is risky and simply don't do it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> I haven't seen anything in the news reports explaining what happened. Only a passenger shot and killed. Nothing about why or motive. I'm not making any judgments without knowing circumstance that led to it. I've seen some very odd things and most have two sides to it. Plus, the driver hasn't been arrested. Also, the Dr seems to have had multiple arrests. The story isn't as cut and dry as to pass judgement on the driver until knowing full story and I haven't seen that explained anywhere.


Sorry Sir :thumbdown:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Knew it. The lowlife, despicable Uber drivers rationalize murder. Seriously?
> 
> I'm a driver and will loudly state:
> 
> ...


You are not a driver. You are probably not even a passenger often. You are a troll belong paid to spout your nonsense.

Either that or you ran out of your anti psychotics.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't carry a gun.
Use a real Taser, pepper jell, big freaking flashlight.

Even a legal shooting ruins your life.
Read "In the Gravest Extreme" by an ex FBI Agent, police officer. 

Guns ruin a minimum of 2 lives.
Yours, and the asshat that needing a deturant. Innocent bystanders are on you. 

Bullet goes through the asshat and kills a mom in the parking lot loading groceries and your done.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

There is a little more info in this piece. She mentions Uber subsidizing custom installed dash cams. Anyone know anything about that program?

http://abcnews4.com/news/local/brot...4-on-man-shot-by-charleston-ride-share-driver


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Went parochial until HS. Ian you should start a Q&A thread. Then you can ask members your questions. I don't want to detail this thread; as I've done in other threads.


I hate to intrude on this sad and contentious thread, but a Q&A thread of @Ian Richard Markham's incisive, impertinent, and inappropriate questions would be a must-read as far as I'm concerned. I don't know if that's allowed on Chatter but if it is, go for it.

cc @mch


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you @waldowainthrop. I will think of something.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If you read it you’ll find enough to get a general idea.


The police responded to assault/shooting.

“Le paxhole was beating me in the head with a brick, I shot him”

Le police arrived on scene and found a guy with a bloody head and a dead body in front car.

“Sir did you shoot him?”

“Yes he was beating on me”

“Ok, well your pretty bloody and have a black eye and stuff, and this sure as heck looks like self defense to me. I’m not going to arrest you”


And that’s what I think happened. 

TLDR
Charges have not been filed,
Driver has been identified
Driver isn’t wanted in connection to the shooting.

If you know who pulled the trigger and haven't arrested them? He most likely won’t be charged.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> https://arre.st/NC-1000786578
> https://arre.st/NC-1000606023
> https://arre.st/NC-1000726496


How do you know that the same guy? The one with the May 2019 arrest record looks a little different from the one in the news article.

In the pax photo the nose is wider, eyebrows are slightly different and his right ear looks different than the one with the arrest record.

And the pax was killed in SC, but the arrests are in NC.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> How do you know that the same guy? The one with the May 2019 arrest record looks a little different from the one in the news article.
> 
> In the pax photo the nose is wider, eyebrows are slightly different and his right ear looks different than the one with the arrest record.
> 
> ...


You may be right. I think it's the same guy. The photos are a few years apart. Alcoholic ketoacidosis can cause weight loss. If you read the articles, he was a doctor in Raleigh NC area before moving to SC. According to the articles, he was arrested for DUI and the mugshot for this guy's DUI arrest links to the others for domestic violence, cyberstalking and trespassing. Could be mistaken identity of someone with the same name but I think it's him.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You may be right. I think it's the same guy. The photos are a few years apart. Alcoholic ketoacidosis can cause weight loss. If you read the articles, he was a doctor in Raleigh NC area before moving to SC. According to the articles, he was arrested for DUI and the mugshot for this guy's DUI arrest links to the others for domestic violence, cyberstalking and trespassing. Could be mistaken identity of someone with the same name but I think it's him.


It could be the same guy but his arrest records span several years. Yet the arrest records guy all look the same. But it's the right ear that's so different, bottom part of his ear, in the pax photo. I just have a strange eye for detail.

So he could've lost weight but pax hairline recedes more. So did he get a hair transplant?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Eric Clapton and Bob Marley about to write a song about this incident



TemptingFate said:


> You may be right. I think it's the same guy. The photos are a few years apart. Alcoholic ketoacidosis can cause weight loss. If you read the articles, he was a doctor in Raleigh NC area before moving to SC. According to the articles, he was arrested for DUI and the mugshot for this guy's DUI arrest links to the others for domestic violence, cyberstalking and trespassing. Could be mistaken identity of someone with the same name but I think it's him.


It is the same guy... look at his grey hair on the left side


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I hate to intrude on this sad and contentious thread, but a Q&A thread of @Ian Richard Markham's incisive, impertinent, and inappropriate questions would be a must-read as far as I'm concerned. I don't know if that's allowed on Chatter but if it is, go for it.
> 
> cc @mch


Ignored that guy long ago. What you can't see, doesn't piss you off, and feed a marginal personality.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's the same guy unfortunately and rumor had it that it was his gun, driver wrestled it away. Brother of dr. claims he would never own a gun. Give it time for the details to come out.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Dashcam video would be really helpful now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's the same guy unfortunately and rumor had it that it was his gun, driver wrestled it away. Brother of dr. claims he would never own a gun. Give it time for the details to come out.


If the driver wrestled it away and shot him in the process it's even more likely to be self defense.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Knew it. The lowlife, despicable Uber drivers rationalize murder. Seriously?


You have no clue if it was murder or self-defense. You know nothing, so calling others names on your presumptions says more about you than anyone else.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> You have no clue if it was murder or self-defense. You know nothing, so calling others names on your presumptions says more about you than anyone else.


Will call it how I DAMN well please. And YOUR statement says all that I need to know about you.

Guessing you rationalize much that shouldn't be.

My two cents
&#128526;


----------

